# Birthing Ball



## MUM0FTW0

I've been bouncing for like 20I mins. How long do you bounce for and how hard do you bounce?


----------



## Lissa3120

I bounced desperately for hours on end. When I went into labor with my son, I was bouncing to the music channels, so my mind was off it and it was in a rhythm as well as relaxing. Also I bounced as hard as I felt comfortable, I'm not sure if and/or what damage you can do by bouncing too hard or too fast, or for too long. So maybe just be aware of yourself and baby?

best wishes, and hope the baby comes soon for you :)


----------



## haydenmummy

im not 100% hun i never really used myn i was uncomfortable using myn it hurt me lol but when i started using myn the midwife told me to use it cause i was getting pains and that night my waters broke haha hope your lil man comes soon babess im already impatient and im only 15 weeks dunno how im gunna cope the next 25 weeks xx


----------



## lucy_x

I used mine permanently for the last 10 weeks, i also drank lots of raspberry leaf tea and by the time i went to have my waters broken at 37weeks i was already 2cm dilated and 100% effaced :)


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Lissa3120 said:


> I bounced desperately for hours on end. When I went into labor with my son, I was bouncing to the music channels, so my mind was off it and it was in a rhythm as well as relaxing. Also I bounced as hard as I felt comfortable, I'm not sure if and/or what damage you can do by bouncing too hard or too fast, or for too long. So maybe just be aware of yourself and baby?
> 
> best wishes, and hope the baby comes soon for you :)

Im just worried if I bounce to much,too fast,or too hard like up and down then it will hurt the baby:nope: I didnt bounce on a ball with my first and I didnt know it was a thing back then so now im like clueless haha:dohh:


----------



## fl00b

i just did gentle bouncing haha, i did 2 hours but my legs were like jelly after so it's just sat in the corner since i last used it 2 1/2 weeks ago! :haha:


----------



## Linzi_x

When do you actually start bouncing on the ball? I have one all blown up but I'm not sure when to start


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Linzi_x said:


> When do you actually start bouncing on the ball? I have one all blown up but I'm not sure when to start

I first started using it like 2 weeks ago:shrug: but I only did it twice that week and then didnt do it until yesterday. Just ask you doctor or midwife if its safe for you to do it and if you get the ok,then bounce away haha:flower:


----------

